# Sauron’s forces & allies



## Alcuin (Sep 8, 2018)

Who are Sauron’s forces and allied powers shortly before Thorin & Co. sets out for Erebor? 

This is just before Gandalf throws a wrench into Sauron’s plans. Sauron expected the White Council to drive him out of Dol Guldur and was well-prepared. But the loss of the dragon must have been an unexpected blow: I think Gandalf was right, and that Sauron planned to use Smaug to attack Rivendell. 

Here’s what I see in terms of forces Sauron planned to use against his enemies.
Nazgûl. Generally useful all around.
Smaug. Sauron hoped to use Smaug against Rivendell.
Balrog. I think Sauron planned to use the Balrog against Lórien.
Corsairs of Umbar. For use primarily against the coastlands of Gondor, including Dol Amroth and Pelargir, and the Anduin upriver to Minas Tirith.
Easterlings (including Rhûn and Khand). Soldiery against Minas Tirith and Rohan.
Far Harad. Descendants of the Black Númenóreans against Minas Tirith and Gondor in general.
Orcs. Always useful, always expendable. (Though for Sauron everyone is expendable.)
Trolls. The hybrids he bred in Mordor (using Entwives?), not the stupid stone trolls that cannot stand sunlight.
Saruman. Traitor and spy. Saruman was not likely yet allied to Sauron when the wizard led the White Council in driving Sauron from Dol Guldur.

I did not list the following, because they are not “strike” forces, but defensive in nature and fixed in place.
Shelob. What a “cat”!
Barrow-wights
Silent Watchers
What have I left out? What is Mordor’s complete order of battle?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 9, 2018)

Alcuin, you might also remember this old tread which seems quite related to your subject.


----------



## Miguel (Sep 9, 2018)

Could he have controlled other unnamed beasts/animals?. I believe he commanded many wild animals at 'The last alliance, also evil Dwarfs, from Nogrod?.


----------

